# weather says 1" per hour



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well they are forecasting that by Sunday afternoon in Ohio we could see snow falling at a rate of 1" per hour until the storm whined down. Will see.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

The news lies to you just so we watch their stupid commercials. Thats how they get your attention.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

where did you hear that at????
.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

f250man;355862 said:


> Well they are forecasting that by Sunday afternoon in Ohio we could see snow falling at a rate of 1" per hour until the storm whined down. Will see.


where did you hear that???


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

no kidding were did you hear that at one ince an hour when they are anly calling for 1-4
lol this whole winter has been messed up i just hope 2 inches falls :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I tought to. Channel 3 news at 6. Yea 1" per hour x 7 = 7" it won't happen when they are callin 2-4" by the time it's done.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

So what, are they callin for another storm tonight?? I missed the news. I did not see squat on the radar. I hope we get it. But then again they said we should have a foot of snow today and wound up with like 2 inches here.:realmad: Weather people are worse than used car salesmen.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

1" per hour, he's right .. At noon NOAA put out the weather stament, it was you Akron Canton Woster area. It was a ban that was coming off the lake.


----------

